# 6 strad 2040s.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

3 strad per side of 2040, i want the fastest 3 strad per side tubes for 10mm lead....

how long to cut them ?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

36 inch draw length


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

you will do better with looped 2040s , the extra strand will just slow down the shot .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> you will do better with looped 2040s , the extra strand will just slow down the shot .


I know that. I would still like to have 6 strand setup. What kind of 6 strand setup will give me the best speeds with 10mm lead (best for 6 strand)


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just curious as I am not familiar with a 3 strand set up. I've looked at the slingshots but so far have declined and I was not aware that the 3 strand would slow the velocity. 3 strands would be more expensive than 2 to make and as there are more strands to break life of the band set could be less. With less velocity there is less energy. This would not bother some people but that set up would be bulkier and harder to carry. With everything being equal, the draw will increase. I would think that a loop of 2040 would be easier to make. Not to mention the extra work to obtain or make a 6 holed pouch. What advantage is there with this set up? Just curious.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I would like to give it a test on the chrony that all....


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just curious as I am not familiar with a 3 strand set up. I've looked at the slingshots but so far have declined and I was not aware that the 3 strand would slow the velocity. 3 strands would be more expensive than 2 to make and as there are more strands to break life of the band set could be less. With less velocity there is less energy. This would not bother some people but that set up would be bulkier and harder to carry. With everything being equal, the draw will increase. I would think that a loop of 2040 would be easier to make. Not to mention the extra work to obtain or make a 6 holed pouch. What advantage is there with this set up? Just curious.

It looks like FeralPigeon and I tried to post at the same time.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

A very powerful rig indeed! I posted on it here: 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31728-evening-pest-kill/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> A very powerful rig indeed! I posted on it here:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31728-evening-pest-kill/


Thats awesome ! what is your draw length ? and how long did you cut the bands ? (and what ammo ? )


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Try simple shot small tube ! It will be perfect for what you are looking for .


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

FeralPigeon said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> > A very powerful rig indeed! I posted on it here:
> ...


Tubes are tied 6 1/2 inches from fork to pouch. My draw length is 36" . The ammo I use is 12 mm lead ball, weighing 12 grams. It sends this ammo on a very flat trajectory. It can handle heavier ammo though.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> FeralPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > kenyaslinger said:
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here in Kalifornia, you would get less jail time for murder than killing a falcon ! Man alive you would be on the news and every liberal talk show host would make it sound as if you killed Santa Clause !

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

California is weird. Blowpipes with a puny 5 g dart going at 160 fps is taboo while nobody thinks twice about a more powerful bow. A sword cane will get one a long sentence while carrying a loaded pistol is not so serious.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Here in Kalifornia, you would get less jail time for murder than killing a falcon ! Man alive you would be on the news and every liberal talk show host would make it sound as if you killed Santa Clause !
> 
> wll


Im not planning to kill a hawk... kenyaslinger shot one as they are not native in his area.


----------

